# Re-wrap leather seats & carpet question.



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I just recently took delivery of a 92 infiniti g20. The interior is pretty trashed, I got the car for a good price, so I don't mind. I would however like to have the holes in the seats repaired. I don't want to change the color, I want to keep it stock.
Also the carpet, which is tan, is stained beyond belief and has gum stuck to it in the rear. I would like to buy a entire new carpet piece for the car and strip out the old and put it in. Any idea on how much the carpet would cost? Ill do the work myself.
For the seats, I'll leave that up to a professional. What should that run?


----------



## carpathian_basin (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Re-wrap leather seats & carpet question. (JDMpire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDMpire* »_I just recently took delivery of a 92 infiniti g20. The interior is pretty trashed, I got the car for a good price, so I don't mind. I would however like to have the holes in the seats repaired. I don't want to change the color, I want to keep it stock.
Also the carpet, which is tan, is stained beyond belief and has gum stuck to it in the rear. I would like to buy a entire new carpet piece for the car and strip out the old and put it in. Any idea on how much the carpet would cost? Ill do the work myself.
For the seats, I'll leave that up to a professional. What should that run?

I got a quote for $3000 for front/rear seats completely redone with a leather kit (strip off old leather, sew together a "kit" they receive over the old foam), including labor. I'm guessing the carpet will be considerably cheaper, you basically have to fold the material to the contours, seats are easier to screw up and they require much more precision.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Re-wrap leather seats & carpet question. (pdethier)*

Id go with vinyl and a stretch carpet. I used to do this all day long for auction wholesalers and they look great when done. 
The only thing you are paying for when you get leather is that new leather smell and a headache in maintaining it. Vinyl has a better cold crack rate and they feel just like leather now. My customers cant tell the difference. The stretch carpet Id go with holds up well. Just put down a floor mat and your good.
Price wise, front and rear seats in vinyl average $1400-$1600 and a carpet is about $300!! If you just need the seat faces done, price is cheaper.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Thanks KDI! Yea I would go with the vinyl any with those prices mentioned. And yes, only the part of the seat where you sit needs to be done, the backs are fine.
Do you know where I can get these vinyl replacements from?
Also with the carpet, you don't buy that as a roll, but as a entire piece form fitted to your vehicle, right? Where would I get that from.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JDMpire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDMpire* »_Thanks KDI! Yea I would go with the vinyl any with those prices mentioned. And yes, only the part of the seat where you sit needs to be done, the backs are fine.
Do you know where I can get these vinyl replacements from?
Also with the carpet, you don't buy that as a roll, but as a entire piece form fitted to your vehicle, right? Where would I get that from.

All the stuff I mentioned is bought on a roll and then cut and sewn. I would take your old covers off and lay the patterns on new material and new foam. Cut and sew it together. Carpet is also bought on a roll and then is stretched over your old carpet after a good cleaning.
Hope this helps. Hit me up if you have any more questions or need some help/advice.
Happy Thanksgiving!!!!


----------

